# Pat Mendes is a mutant in the gym



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just blown away by this..


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Wow! Incredible strength!


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Some good going there!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

just saw this over on Sugdon. That 200 snatch is very impressive.

Makes me want to some some oly lifts. And as its speed day today i might just do that! lol


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

...wow... lol

On the second last clip, he screamed when he dropped the weight as he walked away, did it roll on his foot ?

but seriously, thats a serious clip. lol


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Very impressive


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Incredible

His training is John Broz

He is big on extreme volume, twice a day 7 days a week

Doesn't believe in overtraining at all, says its all in the brain, and has a lot of science to support it

Theres a brilliant thread over on bodybuilding.com, ill link it if anyones interested


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Oh and that training, is pretty much max effort every day. So 1 reps everyday


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> Theres a brilliant thread over on bodybuilding.com, ill link it if anyones interested


Go on then.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Go on then.


here's the original thread - a long read!

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=121212081

and I think this is where someone has summed up the main questions and answers from the above thread

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=122395951

should keep you busy for a while


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> here's the original thread - a long read!
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=121212081
> 
> ...


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

That's incredible! Extremely impressed and jealous :lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

damn, watching the video make my joints ache...

HE'S ONLY 19????


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

sheez, that is awesome, how much stronger will he get?


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

his strength is incredible! its just a shame that he is yet to carry it over into a competition. hopefully this year at the nationals will be a different story going on his training lifts over the recent months. hes also the allegedly the first american to snatch 200 and at 19 aswell!


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Absolutely crazy amounts of weight for someone so young.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

strong guy


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Strong dude! I thought his knees were going to explode during that first set of squats - great way to save energy by just dropping into the full squat position hey! :whistling:


----------

